# What's on HD in your Zip Code?



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

WhereIsHD.com
It's still in beta, but it's a start.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have emailed the developer to keep an eye out on the three places where I posted this. When making comments relating to the information be sure to post your Zip Code. If you don't the comments are of no use.


----------



## DStroyer (May 9, 2007)

That's a pretty handy website! Can we just post corrections here? (If not, feel free to delete.)

Zip: 18702

Local Broadcast:

56.2 is a simulcast of WSWB-DT
56.3 is a simulcast of My Network TV WQMY-TV Williamsport (I don't think they have a WQMY-DT on the air yet.)


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

I will be reviewing my locals to double check HD later, I think I see some errors.

However his DISH hD pages need some serious revision. 
e.g 
HdNET 99% (well perhaps thats right, although I don't remember seeing any SD there)
TNT-HD 100% (But thats ridiculous as are several of the other 100% channels listed)


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

zip code: 24153


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, I'm confused. My zip 95490. What I see on the charts is that Dish gobbles up bandwidth to offer _*GOLFVS Golf Channel/Versus HD*_ with 1% HD, while Direct is delivering a general interest channel like _*USAHD USA Network HD*_ with 43% HD. Is this right? If so, is this because Charlie plays golf?

And I'm not going to get Galactica:Razor in HD on Nov 24!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Ok, I'm confused. My zip 95490. What I see on the charts is that Dish gobbles up bandwidth to offer _*GOLFVS Golf Channel/Versus HD*_ with 1% HD, while Direct is delivering a general interest channel like _*USAHD USA Network HD*_ with 43% HD. Is this right? If so, is this because Charlie plays golf?
> 
> And I'm not going to get Galactica:Razor in HD on Nov 24!


The percentages are wrong. But this is the wrong forum to comment about the which and why of channels offered by E* or D*.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

NY DMA corrections (
OTA
7.2 (WABCDT-2) offers 0% hd. Only 7.1 show HD
13.1 (WNETDT) Shows mostly HD but have never seen HD on 13.2
A see a similar pattern on most of the other PBS stations multiple channels shown for HD where, in all but one case I have never seen HD on more than one subchannel.
25.2 (WNYE-DT2) Not sure if they are Actully HD but they are showing widescreen programming (seemed only to be stretched material when I checked)
Dish Satellite locals
For the Dish Network Locals I see some inconsistency on what is being reported. WCBS is reported as 56 when it is seen either as 6301 or 002-0.
WRNN is carried only as a sd station (8116 or 62.0), I don't think you want to start listing all the SD stations locals available on Dish Network)


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

tnsprin said:


> The percentages are wrong.


Thanks, good to know not to rely on those numbers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... TBS and TNT 100% HD ... not quite.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm impressed! It correctly listed the one OOM signal that hits my antenna 24/7 in addition to every in-market signal!

BTW that's for 44134


----------

